# Beehive mistake



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

It appears misleading at a minimum...however, maybe they mean that the beeswax that they use is "100% Beeswax" <scratching head - Go figure> haha


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Well, the beeswax they used was 100% beeswax...none of that inferior artificial beeswax in there.

At least I hope so....I tried putting 100% beeswax on my lips once and they got all scratched up and bled for days. 

BTW, that isn't a hornet nest, that is one of those ubiquitous hanging skeps.

Rick


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

What's up with the disclaimer in the lower left corner of the back of the package?

"This product is not manufactured or distributed by Burt's Bees, Inc."

Must be an interesting story.


----------



## kawayanan (Aug 11, 2006)

coyote said:


> What's up with the disclaimer in the lower left corner of the back of the package?
> 
> "This product is not manufactured or distributed by Burt's Bees, Inc."
> 
> Must be an interesting story.


I as thinking about that too. I didn't see anything that looked like or suggested Burt's Bees. Maybe some lawyer figured that Burt's is such a well known brand that people might think anything with "bees" or "beeswax" was from Burt's?


----------

